# hibernation and suspend - simple question

## emc

Hi,

I plan configure hibewrnation and suspend, in my laptop (Xfce4.10). But I a bit lost, what I need to configure it as simple as possible (click from xfce hibernation/suspend and I want it happend). What sources, right now I have of course gentoo-sources. Do I need switch to tuxonice? 

Which one should I follow:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TuxOnIce

or

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Userspace_software_suspend

----------

## Hypnos

For suspend-to-RAM (i.e., "sleep") , any kernel sources should be work.

For hibernation, gentoo-sources is fine if you are happy with basic hibernation to one swap partition or swapfile.  The interface is not very nice.

Tuxonice and uswsusp are two competing implementations for advanced hibernation support, replacing the basic hibernation support inside the kernel.  Both offer compression and encryption.  Tuxonice does most of it from inside the kernel, so it is easier to set up; uswsusp requires you to configure an initramfs.  Also Tuxonice is more efficient, can hibernate to multiple swap partitions/files, and allows you to have a text mode progress bar without having to make an initramfs,

For these reasons I prefer Tuxonice.

XFCE supports all three hibernation methods through upower.  Emerge xfce4-session with the "udev" USE flag set to get hibernate/sleep from the logout panel, and install xfce4-power-manager for complete power management support.

(I have another thread on hibernation.[/url])

----------

